# critique/puppy



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Going along the lines of the other thread...here's the puppy @ 7.5 weeks at the breeders. He was not being being cooperative (was very, very sleepy). But, I'd love to hear any critiques you have based on the photos we have:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry, no comments except he's cute as can be!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

He should be standing on Boardwalk and Park Place.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable.


----------

